# 13. Bank1Saar Marathon!



## snoopy-bike (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Termin für den 13. Bank1Saar Marathon steht fest:

*01. / 02. September 2012! *

Motto in diesem Jahr: "*Die 13 steht Kopf!*"

Ursprünglich war der 08. / 09. Septemebr anvisiert, dieser Termin kann aber aufgrund diverser Überschneidungen nicht aufrecht erhalten werden.
Somit sind wir mit dem Marathon wieder auf dem klassischen 1. September-WE!

Ganz neu in diesem Jahr ist eine *4!! Strecke!*
Erstmals werden wir mal eine 70-Kilometer-Strecke anbieten (im Hinblick auf die DM 2014 / Frauenrennen).

Betriebsmeisterschaften und Kids Race werden selbstverständlich wieder ausgetragen!

Infos folgen Ende Januar auf der HP!

Gruß


----------



## EmJay (13. Januar 2012)

Schlechter Termin - da ist ja die Eurobike :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (16. Januar 2012)

Schade, genau an diesem Wochenende startet unsere Transalp :-(


----------



## da rookie (17. Januar 2012)

hi,
besuchertag der eurobike ist doch samstag und der marathon sonntags oder?


----------



## scharle123 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Ist an diesem Datum nicht auch die MTB- Ralley in Freisen vorgesehen?
Steht zumindest mal auf der HP!


----------



## Blocko (20. Januar 2012)

traditionell ist der IGB-Marathon immer am ersten We im Sept gewesen. Ausserdem ist er klar streckentechnisch der Beste der Region!! 

Eurobike ist für Besucher nur Samstags offen und der Marathon ist am Sonntag! 
...also aufhören zu pöbeln und stattdessen trainieren + sich auf das Event freuen. 

Ich will die neuen Strecken sehen!


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2012)

Ist ja net jeder nur Besucher auf der Eurobike, gelle?! :-(


----------



## da rookie (21. Januar 2012)

@EmJay 
Das stimmt...! Ich muss wahrscheinlich auch ran 2012. Mal abwarten. Bist du für endorfin unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 183831 (10. August 2012)

Hi,

gibt es eine Änderung der Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr?


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. August 2012)

HeGr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es eine Änderung der Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr?




Nein, außer zusätzliche 4. Strecke!


----------



## bbmob07 (13. August 2012)

Da würd ich ja gern zukucken  Gibts da ein Rahmenprogramm o.Ä.? Und ggf. was für Kinder?

Hab da leider auf der Homepage nur sehr wenig gefunden 

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (14. August 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Da würd ich ja gern zukucken  Gibts da ein Rahmenprogramm o.Ä.? Und ggf. was für Kinder?
> 
> Hab da leider auf der Homepage nur sehr wenig gefunden
> 
> Grüßle



Samstag ist Kinderrennen und Nudelparty - Pasta für ALLE frei!
Sonntag ist ein Kommentator ständig vor Ort und Zuschauerpunkte sind in der Nähe von Start / Ziel, des Weiteren ausgewießene Zuschauerpunkte an der Strecke. Wenn alles klappt Sambagruppe & Freibier am Zuschauerpunkt "Kahlenberg".
reicht Dir das?


----------



## bbmob07 (14. August 2012)

Servus Snoppy 

Ja, danke, reicht


----------



## Manuel26 (14. August 2012)

Alles klar....Sambagruppe und Freibier....hat micht überzeugt
Haltet mir ein Platz frei!!! 
Habt ihr mal das Wetter gecheckt? Das wird ein "heißes" Rennen!!!


----------



## Limit83 (22. August 2012)

NEU NEU NEU für alle Lizenzler: 

Saarlandmeisterschaft auf der 100km Langstrecke für die Klassen U23/Elite, Senioren1 und Senioren2-4. Auf der 77km 3/4-Langstrecke für die Frauenklasse!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. August 2012)

ok, ich fahr die 50


----------



## regenrohr (22. August 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ok, ich fahr die 50



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (28. August 2012)

für die 77 Km angemeldet  

Kann jemand genauere Infos zu den Zuschauerpunkten geben? Sind die allesamt zu Fuss von Start/Ziel aus zu erreichen (v.A. auch mit Kinderwagen/Baby-Jogger)??


----------



## Deleted 183831 (29. August 2012)

Hallo swift daddy,

meine Frau hat letztes Jahr mit dem Buggy an der Alfredfalle gestanden. Dort kommt man mit breiten Reifen gut hin.
Die Kahlenberghütte sollte auch kein Problem sein, der Weg ist ja komplett geteert. Die Totenkopfabfahrt liegt halt etwas mehr im Wald drin. 
Zu den Punkten auf der Langstrecke kann ich Dir leider nichts dazu sagen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## atlas (29. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin auf alle Fälle auch am Start.Hab vom letztem Jahr ja noch ne Rechnung offen(zum ersten mal Rennabbruch- da techn. Defekt) .
Da ich aber für meine Firma starte, halt nur auf der kleinen Runde bei der Betriebsmeisterschaft.

P.S. der Start 10min nach den "normalen" Kurzstrecklern ist etwas unglücklich gewählt,da die schnelleren der Firmenstartern dann alsbald im Stau stehen werden.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## medicus41 (29. August 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin auf alle Fälle auch am Start.Hab vom letztem Jahr ja noch ne Rechnung offen(zum ersten mal Rennabbruch- da techn. Defekt) .
> Da ich aber für meine Firma starte, halt nur auf der kleinen Runde bei der Betriebsmeisterschaft.
> ...



Dann fahr doch einfach bissel langsamer )


----------



## atlas (29. August 2012)

Geht leider nicht,hab anschließend noch ne 12h Schicht vor mir.

Atlas


----------



## Billsarias (2. September 2012)

Also gestern war ja das Kids Race. war echt klasse, die kleinen mussten auch durch den Bombenkrater fahren.Einige brauchte hilfe aber es war mal klasse so etwas anzusehen.
Was ich heute erlebt habe ist der geile Wahnsinn(Sonntag)

Ich stand am Bombenkrater als die Lizenzer dadurchgefahren sind. danach kamm einer vom RSC und mache die Absperrung ab und erweiterte diese,sprich als Chickenway. Ich fragte was er denn da tut, da sagte er mir eine Umfahrung wegen der Betriebsmeisterschaft,weil einige dort nicht so fit wären und sich den Krater nicht trauen zu fahren. Da musste i9ch laut lachen und Ihm sagen dass da gestern die Kiddis durchgefahren sind.

Nur mal so eine kleine Info von einen Forumneuling


----------



## Deleted 183831 (2. September 2012)

Hallo, 
das Rennen heut war echt Klasse. Die Strecke war in einem super Zustand und die Orga war auch gut. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Falls noch jemand eine Luftpumpe vermisst, ich hab eine in der Abfahrt nach der VP2/3 gefunden. Aber meinen Tacho hab ich leider nicht gefunden, falls jemand einen weißen VDO MC2.0 findet, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## CubePhil (2. September 2012)

Was soll man sagen einfach Klasse  die Strecke hat Spass gemacht 
weiter so  .
Gruß Phil


----------



## Blocko (2. September 2012)

Ja, war wieder mal top Saisonabschluss!! ...natürlich das Glück des Tüchtigen mit dem Wetter heute gehabt. ...aber nach dem letzten Jahr. 
Die Stufe beim DB Trail könnte man mal etwas entschärfen (dann bräuchte man auch keinen Chickentrail. 
ahhhh, die 77KM waren scheen. es ist nur hart wieder links abzubiegen, wenn die Meute ins Ziel fährt. Naja, man muss nur schneller sein, ich weiss...
CU Leutz


----------



## Billsarias (3. September 2012)

War eine echt klasse strecke.Hat echt sehr sehr viel Spass gemacht,nur eines bzw zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen,die könntet Ihr mal etwas ändern.

1. Nimmt mal ordentliche Streckenposten.Ich stand neben einem in Hassel fragte wie weit ist es noch, da gab sie mir keinerlei Antwort da sie mit Ihrem Schatz am telefonieren war.

2. Entschärfung Stufe DB Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (3. September 2012)

Top Veranstaltung, wie jedes Jahr!!!

Fand das Kidsrace klasse, zwei von meinen waren wieder am Start u. sie waren vollauf begeistert. Genau so fördert man den Radsport.

Stufe am DB Trail entschärfen, Leuts, lernt fahren

Die 77km waren heftigst, ich brauche jetzt erstmal ein Jahr um die Schmerzen zu vergessen, bevor ich mich wieder anmelde. Ich wäre lieber den Mittelteil mit DB Trail, Uhu Brunnen u. Franzosenberg nochmal gefahren als den Anfang u. den Kahlenberg, Fresse war das hart!!!

Danke an die Orga, Spitze.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2012)

geniale strecke, klasse organisation und verpflegung. 

der (zumindest für mich) neue downhill am kahlenberg macht richtig laune 

hinterm spielplatztrail dachte ich zuerst: da schwebt eine banane in der luft...


----------



## swift daddy (3. September 2012)

war super gestern, bin gestern zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und mit Sicherheit auch nächstes Jahr wieder auf den 77 Km am Start  ... vllt. dann ja etwas schneller  

Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt: an der Strecke könnten einige KM-Angaben net schaden (so alle 10 Km) ... klar, normalerweise hat man dafür einen Tacho, aber wenn der irgendwo zw. 30 und 40 Km den geist aufgibt is man doch aweng aufgeschmissen


----------



## Peter Lang (3. September 2012)

@Billsarias
also meine Tochter (damals 8) war letzes Jahr zwei dreimal im Jugendtraining beim RSC zum ausprobieren.
Sie war mit Abstand die langsamste es wurde aber immer auf sie gewartet, das war ihr schon peinlich. Damals wurde überlegt in Zukunft zwei Gruppen zu bilden.
Jetzt geht sie zwar nicht mehr hin, hat aber ganz sicher nichts mit den Jugenwarten zu tun, die fand sowohl sie als auch ich beide sehr nett.
So und jetzt wieder Beiträge zum Thema Marathon

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Simon96 (3. September 2012)

HeGr schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eine Luftpumpe vermisst, ich hab eine in der Abfahrt nach der VP2/3 gefunden. Aber meinen Tacho hab ich leider nicht gefunden, falls jemand einen weißen VDO MC2.0 findet, bitte PN an mich.



Was für eine Luftpumpe? Ist sie vielleicht von Lezyne? Meine Schwester hat eine verloren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. September 2012)

Billsarias schrieb:


> 2. Entschärfung Stufe DB Trail



Wenn die Strecken immer weiter entschärft werden haben wir bald die Verhältnisse des Eifel-Mosel-Cup´s, wo es mittlerweile gar keinen technischen Anspruch mehr gibt ( o.k. es geht mal eine kleine Treppe runter.. ).

Die Stufe lässt sich völlig problemlos fahren! Sowas sollte man vorher auch mal ins Übungsprogramm aufnehmen. Ihr hattet 12 Monate Zeit dafür, da diese Stelle schon seit Jahren gefahren wird und damit auch bekannt ist. Viele Fahrer schrubben lieber Kilometer anstatt sich mal ein klein wenig mit Fahrtechnik zu beschäftigen 

Leute, wir fahren MTB und kein Rennrad. Eine gewisse Grundtechnik sollte sich jeder aneignen, der an solch einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt. In vielen Vereinen wird dies auch gezielt trainiert. Leider fehlen bei diesem Training oft die Fahrer die es am nötigsten hätten. Bei manchem zählen die Kilometer am Ende des Tages mehr als die gewonnene Sicherheit an solchen Schlüsselstellen. Sowas lernt man auch nicht immer an 1 Tag und oft fehlt auch etwas Geduld.

Also nutzt die Zeit bis zum nächsten Marathon. Dann werdet ihr über diese kleine Stufe nur müde lächeln


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. September 2012)

Auch von mir ein ganz Dickes Lob an den RSC, habt Ihr mal wieder super gemacht!
Vielen Dank für die nette Verpflegung auf der Strecke, da waren die 100 km doch fast angenehm^^

@Billsarias

wenn Du besagte Leute nicht kennst bzw deine Kinder noch nie im Training waren, würde ich einfach mal die Füße still halten! Und dir selbst ein Bild davon machen!
Und nicht auf Leute hören die auf die Hemmerlings neidisch sind weil ihre Kinder nicht auf dem Treppchen stehn!


----------



## onlyforchicks (3. September 2012)

Billsarias schrieb:


> Gelöschter Beitrag --> Verunglimpfung



Tach zusammen,

also ich wär vorsichtig, solchen Müll hier reinzustellen und Leute hier öffentlich zu diffamieren!!

Ich würd Dir vorschlagen mal ins Kidstraining zu kommen und Dir ne eigenen Meinung zu bilden!

Bist jederzeit gern gesehen.

Und dass sportliche Talente , egal wie Sie heissen beim RSC gefördert werden ist wohl klar. 
RSC steht nämlich für RadSPORTverein.

Also immer cool bleiben und hoffentlich mal im Training vorbeischauen und das Ganze dann aber auch richtig stellen!!

Und zwar genauso in Grossbuchstaben, wie Du oben rumgebrüllt hast!

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Limit83 (3. September 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Billsarias
> 
> wenn Du besagte Leute nicht kennst bzw deine Kinder noch nie im Training waren, würde ich einfach mal die Füße still halten! Und dir selbst ein Bild davon machen!
> Und nicht auf Leute hören die auf die Hemmerlings neidisch sind weil ihre Kinder nicht auf dem Treppchen stehn!



Danke - hätte es nicht besser formulieren können! Dickes LIKE! 
Und wie es im Programmheft steht: Dienstag 17 Uhr. Diesmal im Betzental!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiK (3. September 2012)

Wollmich auch noch für die super Organisation bedanken. Bin zwar 
nur die 26km mitgefahren,war ja auch meine erste Veranstaltung hatte aber trotzdem ne menge Spass.
Jetzt noch training und dann gehts nächstes Jahr an die 50km


----------



## atlas (3. September 2012)

Hallo

Auch von mir auf diesem Wege vielen Dank an den Veranstalter und die vielen Helfer.
Wetter Traumhaft,Strecke geil und Ergebniss super.

nächstes Jahr garantiert wieder (ach wenns rähnt)

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## KloineAnnie (3. September 2012)

Billsarias schrieb:


> Unsinn. Gelöscht.



 Machtst du Witze?  

Falls nicht, sieht man an deinem Post, dass du nie im Vereinstraining warst! Denn sonst wüsstest du, dass sich besagte Personen (ich finde es übrigens sehr unverschämt hier im Forum mit Namen um sich zu werfen, anstatt sich persönlich mit den Leuten in Verbindung zu setzen!) garnicht um ihre eigene Jungs kümmern, sondern ausschließlich ein Auge auf die Kleineren haben. Denn mitlerweile gibt es 2 Trainingsgruppen und der schnellere Nachwuchs wird z.B. vom Sportwart oder anderen engagierten Eltern betreut. Gäbe es *diese* Ehrenamtler im RSC nicht, wäre die Jugendabteilung bei Weitem nicht so groß und gut organisiert! 

Deinen Vorwurf, sie würden auf die eigenen Kids mehr Acht geben, als auf "fremde", finde ich absolut frech und verletztend! 

Also: geh doch bitte einfach mal ins Training und überzeuge dich selbst, bevor du solche Behauptungen hier verbreitest!!! 


PS: Der RSC kann, wie ich finde, völlig zu Recht mächtig stolz auf die Leistung der beiden Jungs sein, halten sie doch auch außerhalb des Saarlandes die Vereinsfahnen sehr hoch!


----------



## snoopy-bike (3. September 2012)

Billsarias schrieb:


> Gelöschter Beitrag. Unsinn.



Hallo Billsarias!

Es gibt in Internet-Foren die ungeschhriebene Regel / den Ehrenkodex, dass richtige Namen nicht verwendet werden dürfen und schon gar nicht Namen von unbeteiligten Kindern! Aber auch wenn ich mir Deinen Wohnort angucke (hinterm Mond gleich links ?? ) entschuldigt dies auch nicht unbedingt dein denunziantes und linkes Verhalten von unterstem Niveau!
Der RSC St. Ingbert e.V. distanziert sich ausdrücklich von den getätigten Aussagen! 
Wenn der Verfasser dieser irren Zeilen nur einen winzig-kleinen Bruchteil der Arbeit für UNSEREN Sport getätigt hätte oder tätigen würde, wie die hier angefeindete Familie, würde es in unserem Land um unserem Sport schon merklich besser stehen!

In der Hoffnung, dass Benehmen und Anstand auch "hinterm Mond gleich links" ankommen...


----------



## speedbiker14 (4. September 2012)

KloineAnnie schrieb:


> Machtst du Witze?
> 
> Falls nicht, sieht man an deinem Post, dass du nie im Vereinstraining warst! Denn sonst wüsstest du, dass sich besagte Personen (ich finde es übrigens sehr unverschämt hier im Forum mit Namen um sich zu werfen, anstatt sich persönlich mit den Leuten in Verbindung zu setzen!) garnicht um ihre eigene Jungs kümmern, sondern ausschließlich ein Auge auf die Kleineren haben. Denn mitlerweile gibt es 2 Trainingsgruppen und der schnellere Nachwuchs wird z.B. vom Sportwart oder anderen engagierten Eltern betreut. Gäbe es *diese* Ehrenamtler im RSC nicht, wäre die Jugendabteilung bei Weitem nicht so groß und gut organisiert!
> 
> ...



Zu 100%

Ich dachte gestern ich habe mich verlesen

Was dieser Schwachsinnsbeitrag sollte ist mir absolut unerklärlich,deshalb bin ich sehr froh dass dieser Müllgelöscht wurde!!!

So,nun wieder aufs Bike und das Wetter geniessen


----------



## speedbiker14 (6. September 2012)

Hi,
Freunde des UpandDownhill
Die ersten Filme vom Wochenende sind Online

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubFeSRTH7nk

Viel Spatzzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiK (6. September 2012)

Danke für das geile Video und Respekt dass ihr nach der Runde noch so lachen konntet....


----------



## swift daddy (6. September 2012)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Freunde des UpandDownhill
> Die ersten Filme vom Wochenende sind Online
> 
> ...



*hehe*  gueststarring in eurem Video ... so sieht das also aus, wenn man sich den steilen Anstieg am Ende der Runde hochquält   und weiss, dass man in der zweiten Runde nochmal hoch muss


----------



## Limit83 (6. September 2012)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Freunde des UpandDownhill
> Die ersten Filme vom Wochenende sind Online
> 
> ...



Erste Sahne!


----------



## JAY85 (6. September 2012)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Freunde des UpandDownhill
> Die ersten Filme vom Wochenende sind Online
> 
> ...



Danke Speedbiker14 für das super Video. 

Viele Grüße vom Team Feuchter Sattel

P.S.:Nur Mut am DB-Trail. Mit etwas Übung gut fahrbar!


----------

